# Intek 6Hp surging



## Einzee (May 2, 2005)

:wave: Hello everyone. This is my first post to this forum. I have a B&S Intek 6Hp 121607-0218-E1. It is mounted to a DR Trimmer. I know nothing on the history of this machine. Problem is when I get it running, (starts real easy after pumping the primer) it revs up real quick until the governer moves the throttle down. When the engine slows enough, it revs back up again. This process repeats steadily twice every second. So its a constant up/down up/down. Using the throttle control on the handle of the machine, I am able to slow the rpm's but it still revs erratically. Now I have noticed that when I put it under a load (engage the trimmer) this erratic behavior smooths out. But when I start to trim the weeds, the machine dies. I also have noticed that when I start the engine w/ out the air filter and restrict the air entering the carb this erratic rpm stops. The exhaust of course turns rich from choking the engine. Now the linkage consists of the cable from the control down to a plate that has the "engine stop" electrical hooked to it. From that a spring goes over to the governor rod that goes up into the shroud. That very same rod also connects to the throttle on the carb. This rod is the one that moves back and forth and causes the engine to speed or slow.
One other thing i should mention is i did kinda play w/ the valve adjustment. can ya give me some specs on this please. 
And finally, the primer bulb has a little bleeder hole in the center of it..... Gas is now coming out of it when i prime the machine.
I was a line mechanic for a Chevrolet Dealer just to let you know of my abilities. So dont fear telling me the technical stuff. If you need any more info.... lemme know. Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

The first thing I would check is the intake gaskets to make sure you aren't sucking air some where. If that checks out ok, it's probably time to rebuild the carb.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, if you don't know the history, it was probablly a bad history, stored outside in the rain etc. also, the filter is clean ain't it.? some people are well, don't replace em and some will run one without them thinking it won't hurt nothing and they are saving themselves 5 bucks. also make sure the springs are in good shape. but it will need a carb rebuild if all else checks out.


----------



## Einzee (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: Just wanted to thank you for the advice on carb overhaul. Surging has ceased and machine operates real nice. I find it to be amazing that a little pinhole, that I cleaned out, was the cause of the problem. Thanks again. I will check in from time to time to offer any assistance here in the forum.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you will be amazed that most of the time, its that tiny hole.


----------

